# Hunter System installed



## mstrlucky74 (Jun 4, 2020)

Hello all. So my inground sprinkler is installed and I have a few questions.

1. How do I adjust the throw and where the water stops to start/stops. It's the rotators. i think I need a tool. Where can I buy that?
2. I have the Pro-C time clock and they guys said I can't have two zones on at the same time? is that true

Thanks


----------



## rotolow (May 13, 2020)

mstrlucky74 said:


> Hello all. So my inground sprinkler is installed and I have a few questions.
> 
> 1. How do I adjust the throw and where the water stops to start/stops. It's the rotators. i think I need a tool. Where can I buy that?
> 2. I have the Pro-C time clock and they guys said I can't have two zones on at the same time? is that true
> ...


Hunter Rotator Tool: https://www.sprinklerwarehouse.com/hunter-mp-rotator-adjustment-tool-mptool
Hunter Rotor Tool: https://www.sprinklerwarehouse.com/hunter-05-17200-rotor-nozzle-adjustment-tool

I am sure there are controllers that can run multiple zones at the same time, but I don't think anything residential has that ability (someone will prove me wrong I'm sure). Very likely you would not have enough pressure and/or GPM to run two zones at the same time unless they are mighty small zones.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

If you have a siteone nearby they usually have those in stock. Call first to make sure.


----------



## nichord (Jul 9, 2020)

There is a mark on the mp rotator on where it will start the throw. You can pull up and twist the stem to get your start of the throw, then use the tool to adjust your stop. You can look on your specs for your controller and the valves to determine if it can drive 2 solenoids at same time. If it can (usually bigger commercial units), then you can twist the 2 zone wires together and place them into the single zone. I think the HCC will allow 2 zones to run at a single time programmatically, but I don't think most controllers will allow as most systems are designed to allow maximum flow from the meter with single zone running. If it is smaller drip line zones, then I usually just run them back to back via program.


----------



## mstrlucky74 (Jun 4, 2020)

Thank you guys


----------



## Mnbadger (Jun 9, 2019)

If it was installed by a company they should get everything adjusted close for you. Watch the hunter website videos it will explain everything.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Mnbadger said:


> If it was installed by a company they should get everything adjusted close for you. Watch the hunter website videos it will explain everything.


+1. That should absolutely be handled by them. And once a year, someone from there or your landscapers for $50-$100 should come out, check all your zones, and adjust as necessary.


----------



## mstrlucky74 (Jun 4, 2020)

This is what I got


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

mstrlucky74 said:


> This is what I got


These are their PGP Rotors, not their Rotators.


----------



## mstrlucky74 (Jun 4, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

yeah your irrigation people need to adjust it.


----------



## mstrlucky74 (Jun 4, 2020)

So this is the tool I bought. I guess it's the wrong one?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

correct.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwjAtZr8-Y_wAhWYbs0KHevjDFEQFjABegQIBBAD&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DT_GK_xuUCWM&usg=AOvVaw1ir1abVk83sIxl2tc-s8XE

get one of the tools from this


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

You can get them at any big box hardware store too by the way


----------



## mstrlucky74 (Jun 4, 2020)

Just ordered this one.


----------

